# Best Nightwish album?



## Furretsu (Jun 29, 2008)

Nightwish fans, go!

For me, it's currently like this:

_Once > Wishmaster > Century Child > Oceanborn > Dark Passion Play > Angels Fall First_


----------



## Morbid (Jun 29, 2008)

Haven't listened to Nightwish for quite a while, but I used to enjoy their Oceanborn album a lot, Tarja's vocals were at their peak imo and the music was very awesome. Once also has some pretty decent songs such as Nemo and Dark Chest Of Wonders (riff in that is awesome). Dark Passion Play was alright but it veers off into pop goth like Evanescence a little bit which is quite offputting.


----------



## Altmer (Jun 30, 2008)

Evanescence isn't gothic lol

anyway my current favourite is Century Child but I guess my overall favourite is Oceanborn


----------

